# Exchanged premire for a new one because of the slow HDUI



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Have anyone exchanged their premiere for a new one because of the HDUI slowness and freezing? If you have exchanged one did the new one work any better, the same or worst?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

What's the point? It will still be slow.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> What's the point? It will still be slow.


True I am still pissed off at Tivo. They lied about the HDUI. They are working on the Ipad ,ipod hulu plus but not working the basic part of the tivo to work. :down:


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

No. I have two Premiere's. They both have the same poorly performing HDUI and they both have lockups in both HDUI and SDUI.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

We have three Premieres. The HDUI is slow and buggy on all three. It's a crap programming effort effort that behaves more like a beta than a finished product. Shame on TiVo for releasing it as it is.

Just change it to SDUI and forget about the HDUI. It's terribly laggy and inconsistent.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

curiousgeorge said:


> We have three Premieres. The HDUI is slow and buggy on all three. It's a crap programming effort effort that behaves more like a beta than a finished product. Shame on TiVo for releasing it as it is.
> 
> Just change it to SDUI and forget about the HDUI. It's terribly laggy and inconsistent.


I have it the SDUI but I paid a lot for a tivo that does not do what is advertised. I am done buying any thing from Tivo again. That like buying a car that suppose to have a 300 hp v8 engine but instead it has 125 hp 4 cylinder engine.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If the SDUI worked without problems I'd be happy, but alas the SDUI freezes up on occasion as well. In comparison my S3 OLED is rock solid and still the best cable HD TiVo made IMO.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

moyekj said:


> If the SDUI worked without problems I'd be happy, but alas the SDUI freezes up on occasion as well. In comparison my S3 OLED is rock solid and still the best cable HD TiVo made IMO.


I have used the s1,s2, and the s3 the 1st version. The s3 is still going strong with no problems. The only thing that I got with the premiere is a little more transfer speed. Other then that it the same as the tivo hdxl.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

You're both wrong, IM(NSH)O. (NSH == TiVo devotee/customer since 2000)

1) They'll fix it. (This is akin to Toyota sneaking out in the middle of the night and upgrading your V4 to the V8 you wanted, but only once they fix it right.) They keep getting better and better, and it's NOT just when new hardware comes out. They keep fixing stuff people want changed. Now, they do take their time doing it, I'll give you that. But it works when they release it, and Premiere is no different.

2) Who cares? It's the UI? It works PHENOMENALLY well in both HD and SD compared to any other DVR I've ever tried, which is plenty (most of them). And more importantly than the UI, the recording capability (season passes, etc.) is actually reliable and very flexible/smart--you won't come home to find your cable DVR blinking on 12:00 having missed your shows entirely.**

3) I waited a bit this time and did not overpay when it first came out. Just got three lifetimed 2TB (290 hour) S4 TiVo Premieres for under $450 (after upgrading myself with a $70AR WD20EARS drive). At this price, it's awesome.

Now I'm definitely an early adopter, don't get me wrong---I love my new stuff and can afford it. I didn't mind overpaying for the three Series 3's I got the first couple years they were out. But I was very happy with the S3/HDTiVo combination we ended up with. 

When the Premiere first came out, at that point, frankly, I was a bit worried about the Tiv, survivability wise as a company. So I just coasted with the S3's. Then they won that huge lawsuit. (which was reversed temporarily, but it'll stick...they'll win it again) And they're making some cash on ads and selling stats and such to Neilson and similar. Then woot had it for $60&#8230;.and I had to pull the trigger. (I'd already nearly pulled the trigger at $470 lifetimed with the upgrade offer direct from TiVo--another great new thing they added.)


** OK, took a little artistic license there with the "blinking on 12:00". I don't know of a cco box that does that&#8230;.but it wouldn't surprise me considering how horribly they're coded.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

ThreeSoFar said:


> 1) They'll fix it.


That's how I felt about 6 months ago. I was wrong.



ThreeSoFar said:


> 2) Who cares?


Customers paid for a DVR with an HDUI, not a DVR with a SDUI. It was marketed as a DVR with an HDUI. I don't care how bad the cableco DVRs are. We all deserve the product we paid for.

Had people known the Premiere was an abandonware product, they might not have purchased it.



ThreeSoFar said:


> When the Premiere first came out, at that point, frankly, I was a bit worried about the Tiv, survivability wise as a company.


As far as I'm concerned, they're on death watch as a viable company. They essentially sell and market one thing, and for nearly a year now they've shown a total inability to fix obvious problems with that one product. If they were producing many different things, then some leeway could be given, but this is their flagship product. It's what they do. Why isn't it finished yet?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

smbaker said:


> That's how I felt about 6 months ago. I was wrong.


Technically, you still are. They _will_ fix it I said. I know, not timely enough to satisfy all...but I trust they will.


smbaker said:


> Customers paid for a DVR with an HDUI, not a DVR with a SDUI. It was marketed as a DVR with an HDUI. I don't care how bad the cableco DVRs are. We all deserve the product we paid for.


As I said, the HDUI (the UI in general) is not my biggest concern with my DVR, and I bet most people don't even consider HD vs SD, not in the least.


smbaker said:


> Had people known the Premiere was an abandonware product, they might not have purchased it.


Again, you're wrong. Dead wrong in this case. You have to look at TiVo's history adjusting software after hardware release. Not fast, by any means, but FAR from abandonware. E.g., they patched the S2 after analog signals went away strictly so the $40 HDTV OTA tuners were in the database of set top boxes. And that was after the S2 was already announced as EOL'd, but they heard people complaining and so they fixed it.


smbaker said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they're on death watch as a viable company. They essentially sell and market one thing, and for nearly a year now they've shown a total inability to fix obvious problems with that one product. If they were producing many different things, then some leeway could be given, but this is their flagship product. It's what they do. Why isn't it finished yet?


No, it's not their only product. As mentioned, they continue to support nearly all of their past hardware releases, and they "sell" ads and statistics, not a hardware product but a product that ties up their time, nonetheless (and btw keeps their pricing down from where it would be without it).

A year. Seriously, you're complaining about a year? It's obvious you've made up your mind to hate it, and that's your prerogative. Have fun hating your TiVo. Good luck replacing it....


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

ThreeSoFar said:


> A year. Seriously, you're complaining about a year? It's obvious you've made up your mind to hate it, and that's your prerogative. Have fun hating your TiVo. Good luck replacing it....


When did I say I hated it? Even in the slipshod condition it's in, the MRV transfer rate is still better than my THD.

However, there is no excuse for marketing an incomplete product. There just isn't. People go out of their way to become apologists for this company. We deserve what we paid for, we deserve the device that was marketed to us. Take the "Tivo" out of it and pretend it was something more conventional, like an automobile. Would you put up with it stalling randomly? With half the cylinders in the engine disabled? With the interior half completed? Of course not.

There's nothing unreasonable with expecting the device to live up to the marketing hype. The customer base has been more than understanding (myself included) with the delays and lack of progress. That understanding has limits.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So has there been a single addition to the HDUI supported screens since release over 9 months ago? There've been a number of bug fixes and/or attempts at bug fixes. But have they actually converted a screen that, at release, was SD-only, to the new HD format in any update since the Premiere was released back in March 2010?


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Every single discussion like this degenerates into this:

NewerUser or FedUpUser: A year later HDUI still sucks! Tivo wastes time on <insert new feature here> and can't fix simple things! The Premiere STILL locks up and basic functionality doesn't work!

DieHardUser: Tivo is really trying! They have tried to fix things! They really don't have to fix anything at all anyway, so we should be happy with what we get! Tivo is so awesome that it doesn't matter if it locks up daily, it's still better than a cableco DVR!
************************
Food for thought:
Both of these users have good points. Neither of them is 100% spot-on correct in every way. Both of them are wrong in some ways, or at least not seeing the whole picture.

Everyone has different tolerance points for customer service and updates in consumer electronics. This discussion is never really going to be resolved, only rehashed endlessly. Maybe we can't change that - but does every thread have to devolve into a line-by-line point and counterpoint with occasionally personal invective thrown in?

Like I said, just food for thought, without any personal commentary on the posters (here or in other threads) or Tivo.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

dswallow said:


> So has there been a single addition to the HDUI supported screens since release over 9 months ago? There've been a number of bug fixes and/or attempts at bug fixes. But have they actually converted a screen that, at release, was SD-only, to the new HD format in any update since the Premiere was released back in March 2010?


Any other menu you mean? No, I'm sure they're concentrating on the main guide page. That's where the money is, literally. And in normal operation, it's all you see.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> If the SDUI worked without problems I'd be happy, but alas the SDUI freezes up on occasion as well. In comparison my S3 OLED is rock solid and still the best cable HD TiVo made IMO.


The HDUI on my five boxes has been rock solid too. I get no freezes running the HDUI. Although I don't know if I would get freezes running the SDUI since I don't run it. I do hate teh fact that all the menus aren't like the HDUI though. So I am unhappy with that fact. I hate it when it goes to an SDUI screen because it has not been updated to the HDUI.

Hopefully one day the SDUI will be dumped.



TheWGP said:


> Every single discussion like this degenerates into this:
> 
> NewerUser or FedUpUser: A year later HDUI still sucks! Tivo wastes time on <insert new feature here> and can't fix simple things! The Premiere STILL locks up and basic functionality doesn't work!
> 
> ...


I don't get ANY lockups with my Premieres. I can understand people being pissed if they do. I know I would be pissed if my Premieres locked up. But fortunately mine don't lockup or reboot.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Any other menu you mean? No, I'm sure they're concentrating on the main guide page. That's where the money is, literally. And in normal operation, it's all you see.


Yeah; anything that shifts from an HD menu to an SD menu is bad. Even if you don't do it often; it's a pretty obvious hiccup in the flow of the interface. You wait for things to change onscreen and they change pretty harshly after a short wait. My Premiere basically sits unused mostly, but when I do make use of it to see how things are going, I'm transferring content from other TiVos to watch. Those menus are all SD, and you cannot help but notice it.

But I really haven't paid any attention to changes, and that was a sincere question. Have there been any additional menus changed from SD to HD since the release?

That's the problem I have at the moment with TiVo: stagnation and broken promises about their latest product. Not like it's anything new, but there comes a point where you simply have been fed up for so long with the piss-poor behavior of the company and their developers that the proverbial straw broken the camels back and unleashed a torrent of discontent. I'm there.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

dswallow said:


> But I really haven't paid any attention to changes, and that was a sincere question. Have there been any additional menus changed from SD to HD since the release?


Nope, at least not so far as I've noticed. Tivo developers must have better things to do than working on Tivos.



dswallow said:


> Not like it's anything new, but there comes a point where you simply have been fed up for so long with the piss-poor behavior of the company and their developers that the proverbial straw broken the came;s back and unleashed a torrent of discontent. I'm there.


I was really quite pleased with all the Tivos I've owned, from the S1 all the way up to the THD. They all worked fine from the day I took them out of the box. I am perplexed by this failure to finish the Premiere. It points to there being some problem at the company.


----------



## charlesd81 (Apr 19, 2006)

Are those individuals having HDUI performance problems running it on wireless or a wired network? My premier is coming tomorrow and I'll be running wired. I guess I'll have to wait and find out. In the end though I guess it really doesn't matter because there is not much I can do other than not use their product.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I have two Premiere. One is wired, the other is wireless N. I have a very reliable 40Mbps internet connection. Both Premiere perform equally poorly in the HDUI. I think in the beginning you'll be OK but once/if you get the disks full the problems will be more obvious.


----------



## charlesd81 (Apr 19, 2006)

How slow are we talking? Any examples?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

charlesd81 said:


> How slow are we talking? Any examples?


For me its mainly the lag when scrolling the now playing list. I have lots of stuff recorded so lets say I start at the top of the list which has about 6 pages. Hit the down arrow and wait 3 seconds. Hit down again, another 3 seconds. Doesn't sound like much and some people don't seem to mind but to me with the ungodly amount of time I spend using my Tivo's it's not cool. Also, sometimes trying to find new shows can be slow. Sometimes up to a few minutes for Tivo to figure out something is already scheduled to record on both tuners when trying to record a new show. Sometimes 2 minutes goes by with the green ring and nothing happens. No error, no recorded show, nothing except wasted time. So I use the SDUI which is super fast but miss some of the cool stuff in the HDUI.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have to agree on this one. If they could fix ONE THING in the HDUI for me it would be the now playing list. It REALLY needs to buffer the whole list and scroll/page without waiting for each page.


----------



## czazzara (Jan 29, 2011)

jcthorne said:


> I have to agree on this one. If they could fix ONE THING in the HDUI for me it would be the now playing list. It REALLY needs to buffer the whole list and scroll/page without waiting for each page.


This sounds so much like a problem with Flash, and it's application as a database manager on the TiVo. I've had my Premiere for almost a week now and while the HDUI is a bit pokey, since I'm not allowing the recommended programs to fill my drive, I'm hoping to retain the existing performance.

While I appreciate the recommendations, I prefer to cruise the guide and record what I select, not what they select. This will keep the drive reasonable free of enormous amounts of data and keep the interface cleaner and perhaps less pokey.

Chris


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine do not record suggestions. They are full of stuff I and my family want to and will watch and will. If the solution is not to record "too much" stuff then there isn't much point in having a DVR.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> Mine do not record suggestions. They are full of stuff I and my family want to and will watch and will. If the solution is not to record "too much" stuff then there isn't much point in having a DVR.


What you watch/record is immaterial. The TiVo is constantly recording the live TV buffer. FLash memory can only be written to so many times, then it dies.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ThreeSoFar said:


> What you watch/record is immaterial. The TiVo is constantly recording the live TV buffer. FLash memory can only be written to so many times, then it dies.


They were talking about Adobe/Macromedia Flash, not Flash memory. 

And the live buffer recording isn't the issue; it's having a large number of individual recordings for the various indexing operations to keep track of internally, which many surmise is one reason why the TiVo receiver appears to operate more slowly over time. This was certainly very true and very obvious on much older hardware like the DirecTV HR10-250, but is much more questionable issue nowadays -- not that anything changed in how TiVo software may handle it, but that there's more memory and a much faster CPU involved now, so any additional time shouldn't be so significant anymore.


----------



## ThomasAlexHD (Jan 31, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> ...
> I don't get ANY lockups with my Premieres. I can understand people being pissed if they do. I know I would be pissed if my Premieres locked up. But fortunately mine don't lockup or reboot.


We had DirecTV and went to HD DVRs there within 6 months of their release. I was worried because a lot of posters in forums reported failing boxes, glitches, freezes - you name it, it was reported. We were early adopters both in terms of hardware and their software and I could only hope we weren't going to pay for that with frustration.

We had two DVRs from them and virtually no problems like those reported by others. Maybe 4 times a year for three years the audio went subsecond out of synch with the video and I decided to reboot the boxes. Otherwise, trouble free. Our signal strength was excellent. We had the boxes on good surge-protection equipment (consumer grade).

We put two Tivo Premiere-class boxes in place last Friday and switched another one in yesterday (to get different pricing). We haven't had a single glitch or hang to date, admittedly a short time period. Setup was much better than with the old phone-line approach and I've tried moving a few shows around via the network - really slow but functional. We put all the A/V equipment on an even better battery-backed up APC surge protector and a lot of cables went away (two coax, two phone lines, etc.).

But I wonder if the issues that hit some people a lot might be related to power conditioning problems, poor-quality cables, and the like. I'm sure that some number of the boxes have actual quality problems, but as a software developer, I know that really serious design defects tend to affect many of your customers, not just a select few. There are exceptions to that, of course, where a particular user follows an unusual pathway and does it a lot, running into trouble that most people don't see. But overall, I know environmental problems can really make software look bad to some clients while others are left wondering why they keep hearing about all the issues.

Again, I'm not talking about real user-friendliness mistakes here, I'm talking about outright failures, glitches, hangs, and things that pretty much stop you in your tracks.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

I still don't know why they touted moving to a Flash-based HDUI as a huge timesaver for menu updates. They've had it out for months and months, and not a single update.

If it was such a new, easy, whiz-bang platform to make a UI on, what's the holdup?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

dswallow said:


> So has there been a single addition to the HDUI supported screens since release over 9 months ago? There've been a number of bug fixes and/or attempts at bug fixes. But have they actually converted a screen that, at release, was SD-only, to the new HD format in any update since the Premiere was released back in March 2010?


As of today the tivo has the TiVo central menu in HD, My Shows menu in HD, Search menu in HD, Browse TV and Movies menu in HD, Download Manager menu in HD, and browsing information from the suggestion bar uses an HD interface. Everything else uses the SD interface.



TheWGP said:


> Every single discussion like this degenerates into this:
> 
> NewerUser or FedUpUser: A year later HDUI still sucks! Tivo wastes time on <insert new feature here> and can't fix simple things! The Premiere STILL locks up and basic functionality doesn't work!
> 
> ...


I think its possibly the fact that the diehard users have plopped down tons of money for the lifetime service, even on multiple boxes, and they simply dont want to have spent that money in vain.



rahnbo said:


> For me its mainly the lag when scrolling the now playing list. I have lots of stuff recorded so lets say I start at the top of the list which has about 6 pages. Hit the down arrow and wait 3 seconds. Hit down again, another 3 seconds. Doesn't sound like much and some people don't seem to mind but to me with the ungodly amount of time I spend using my Tivo's it's not cool. Also, sometimes trying to find new shows can be slow. Sometimes up to a few minutes for Tivo to figure out something is already scheduled to record on both tuners when trying to record a new show. Sometimes 2 minutes goes by with the green ring and nothing happens. No error, no recorded show, nothing except wasted time. So I use the SDUI which is super fast but miss some of the cool stuff in the HDUI.


Have you tried the bluetooth remote? I've noticed it being quicker to respond and get things done.
Also in regards to the hanging, try doing a remote combo. On TiVo central, press thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play in that order. It should refresh the UI like a soft reboot and not waste alot of time waiting for a full reboot.



SoBayJake said:


> I still don't know why they touted moving to a Flash-based HDUI as a huge timesaver for menu updates. They've had it out for months and months, and not a single update.
> 
> If it was such a new, easy, whiz-bang platform to make a UI on, what's the holdup?


Incompotence.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Thoughts? http://www.multichannel.com/article...09_Cisco_Debuts_Blue_IPTV_Guide_For_Cable.php


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Just an observation:

I had a really slow GUI the first two weeks I had my premier. Everything I tried to do took a long time, sometimes even generating a spinning circle. I wanted more space, so I used the upgrade CD from this forum, and put in a Seagate 2TB drive (with a 32mb cache and continuous 5900 rpm spindle speed) as I didnt want to mess with all those green settings on the WD drives, and this one was only $79. 
Link to drive:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4846365&Sku=TSD-2000AS2

Immediately after booting up with the Seagate, I noticed the HDGUI speed was markedly faster. I would say on the order of 1.5X. Now, I dont know if that is because of the continuous spindle speed of the drive, or the larger cache, but the upgrade really made the box much more usable for me. I was almost temped to try to find a 7200 rpm 2TB drive to try, but this one is working great, so I decided to leave it alone.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Mike_Wolf said:


> Incompotence.


This is brilliant if you did it on purpose. If not...


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

It could very well be the cache since the Premiere has a 320GB Western Digital AV Green WD AV-GP ( WD3200AVVS) with 8MB cache. On these models the rpm spindle speed is ultra variable. I'd generally recommend a seagate pipeline HD hard drive or one of these seagate models. The higher the cache the better the performance but it also raises the price. I wonder if solid state drives would work here as well.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

JimboG said:


> This is brilliant if you did it on purpose. If not...


What its true, I mean if its as easy as they said it is, then there isn't really an excuse as to why its not done. Especially after a year of it being on the market. I wish they'd spend all their time working on the HDUI instead of adding useless features like pandora and the ipad app.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike_Wolf said:


> What its true, I mean if its as easy as they said it is, then there isn't really an excuse as to why its not done. Especially after a year of it being on the market. I wish they'd spend all their time working on the HDUI instead of adding useless features like pandora and the ipad app.


JimboG was likely referring to the way you spelled _incompetence_.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Mike_Wolf said:


> Have you tried the bluetooth remote? I've noticed it being quicker to respond and get things done.


The one that would require me to give more money to Tivo? Nope. I just use the SDUI now. The standard remote is plenty fast there.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

The SDUI on the Premiere is WAY faster than the SDUI on our HD or S3 TiVos. Just paging through the long list on Now Playing it's noticable.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I've never seen a lockup on the Premiere SDUI - I have 3 of them.

I am disappointed Tivo hasn't gotten the HDUI working.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The HDUI DOES WORK. Its just quite slow at times. For me, its just the pausing between pages of the my shows list that is very aggrevating. Otherwise, its actually about as fast as the SDUI on the TivoHD was when first released. (that did improve with time though).


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I mean I've noticed it being quicker the past few weeks. I dunno, maybe I just have gotten used to it. I don't really give it any thought anymore. I've only used the HDUI. Do I look forward to the performance boost when the second core is enabled? Yes. Do I hope that the rest of the menu's get replaced with the HD version? Yes. Do I wish TiVo would give everyone a free year of service? Yes. Do I regret buying my TiVo? No.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

TheWGP said:


> Every single discussion like this degenerates into this:
> 
> NewerUser or FedUpUser: A year later HDUI still sucks! Tivo wastes time on <insert new feature here> and can't fix simple things! The Premiere STILL locks up and basic functionality doesn't work!
> 
> ...


Stop being rational! You'll ruin a perfectly good food fight 

-Drew


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike_Wolf said:


> Do I look forward to the performance boost when the second core is enabled? Yes.


As has been said over and over, there is no guarantee there will be any huge performance increase when or if the second core is ever activated. That said, I certainly wish they would at least try. TiVo has never stated why the other core is unused. Linux has supported multiprocessing forever. It could be that there is no point because perhaps nothing in the UI is threaded. It could be some or all units have hardware problems with it on. It could be one of their proprietary, non-Linux drivers is crap and doesn't work properly in that mode. It could be it is so far down on their priority list that it just hasn't even been looked at. Who knows.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

crxssi said:


> As has been said over and over, there is no guarantee there will be any huge performance increase when or if the second core is ever activated. That said, I certainly wish they would at least try. TiVo has never stated why the other core is unused. Linux has supported multiprocessing forever. It could be that there is no point because perhaps nothing in the UI is threaded. It could be some or all units have hardware problems with it on. It could be one of their proprietary, non-Linux drivers is crap and doesn't work properly in that mode. It could be it is so far down on their priority list that it just hasn't even been looked at. Who knows.


Yeah I'm aware of the fact that there may not be a performance boost, but I too would at least like to see, I mean if your gonna use a dual core processor at least use it to its full potential. As you said it could be anything, or no reason at all as to why its not enabled, but hopefully that will change.


----------



## wolfmeiister (Feb 3, 2011)

It sort of begs the question - why didn't Tivo spec the premiere with a powerful enough cpu to begin with??? If there's a dual core cpu in there with only one core usable, why didn't they just use a faster single core CPU?? It probably would've been the same price. Sounds like an epic fail to me.

I'm fairly happy with my premiere - the speed of the GUI is my main issue. In this day and age we shouldn't have to be dealing with laggy UI response from a consumer electronics device.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wolfmeiister said:


> It sort of begs the question - why didn't Tivo spec the premiere with a powerful enough cpu to begin with???


I suspect the CPU in the Premiere is more than fast enough to have a lag-free HDUI and fantastic user experience and that the problem is poor code design and execution. One only has to look at other set-top boxes (like moxi or roku). Or look at the serious design flaws with trying to load live crap over the Internet forcing the user to wait. Or not properly caching objects.

Here is an utter guess: TiVo could make the Premiere more than twice as fast through software changes, alone; not even attempting to use the dormant second core. That might be good enough for everyone, if it were also stable/reliable/non-buggy. And assuming they could implement proper threading in the UI, they could make it a further 50+% faster by utilizing the second core on top of that.



> If there's a dual core cpu in there with only one core usable, why didn't they just use a faster single core CPU?? It probably would've been the same price. Sounds like an epic fail to me..


It is possible that TiVo simply based their hardware selection on whatever was the current offering of Broadcom at the time. They were not necessarily seeking out a dual core machine, nor planning to take advantage of it. It might also be that for the power (electricity) profile they were looking for, they did select the fastest compatible CPU available. Or there might not have been that many choices due to what the manufacturer had available with the other features also required.

Just saying there are lots of possibilities.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

I know TiVo sold and is continuing to sell the Premiere with the promise of a usable, 21st century HD user interface. That they haven't been able to deliver after a year of it being on the market and are now resorting to marketing tricks to continue to push the still not ready for prime time box doesn't, per se, really bother me. I'm perfectly happy with my Premiere using the SDUI. My biggest concern is that corporate TiVo may be in deep trouble. I've spent 10 years with this system. It works really well for me/us. The last thing I want to have to deal with is a "going out of business" foot note banner showing up on my screen.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

ltxi said:


> I know TiVo sold and is continuing to sell the Premiere with the promise of a usable, 21st century HD user interface. That they haven't been able to deliver after a year of it being on the market and are now resorting to marketing tricks to continue to push the still not ready for prime time box doesn't, per se, really bother me. I'm perfectly happy with my Premiere using the SDUI. My biggest concern is that corporate TiVo may be in deep trouble. I've spent 10 years with this system. It works really well for me/us. The last thing I want to have to deal with is a "going out of business" foot note banner showing up on my screen.


Thats a good point but perhaps TiVo would get bought out by another company to keep it afloat (because of name recognition and customer base) like Moxi has been bounced around from Paul Allen's company Digeo to Steve Perlman's Moxi Digital to ARRIS Group, Inc.


----------

